# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] iphone 4 δεν φορτιζει

## ganagnost02

Καλημέρα σας, θελω την βοηθεια απο οποιον μπορει και θελει,
προσφατα μου ηρθε απο συγγενη ενα iphone 4 που δεν φορτιζε.. 
Λεω απο συγγενη γιατι ξερετε πως παει φτιαξτω και θα τα βρουμε κτλ..
τεσπα λογικο να μην φορτιζει,η θυρα απο κατω ηταν αστα να πανε..
ολα τα συρματακια σπασμενα/ενωμενα.

Πηρα νεα θυρα με την καλωδιοταινια μαζι σαν την φωτο που εχω ανεβασει πιο κατω, 
συνεχιζει να μην φορτιζει, υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να κοιταξω περαιτέρω;
υπαρχει τροπος να φορτισω-δοκιμασω την μπαταρια εκτος κινητου ωστε να τραβηξω 
και ενα backup;

----------


## JOUN

Κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θελεις καινουρια μπαταρια.Τροπος να φορτισεις την μπαταρια εκτος φορτιστη δεν υπαρχει..

----------

ganagnost02 (03-07-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

α τοσο καλα.. βρηκα αυτο δεν ξερω κατα ποσο δουλευει αν και η μπαταρια ειναι για 5η http://yundorri.blog.me/220203447319

ευχαριστω για την απαντηση..

----------


## JOUN

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3383758/Apple-iPhone-4.html
Εδώ είσαι..

----------

ganagnost02 (03-07-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

οκ ευχαρισω.. 

εχω βρει απο σκρουτζ κοντα μου στα 2 χλμ στα 12 ευρω..

----------


## ganagnost02

να κανω και μια τελευταια ερωτηση..
εχω πανω την μπαταρια, και μετραω τα ακρα της βασης του κινητου με το πολυμετρο,αν ειχε θεμα η μπαταρια δεν θα επαιρνα τουλαχιστον ταση απο το κινητο ;

Η μπαταρια στα ακρα της (που εχει L και <j1)   μου εδωσε 3.25v

----------


## windmill82

εκανες προσπάθεια να το αφησεις στην πριζα καμμια ωρα?
Εχεις τροφοδοτικο με μεταβαλλομενη τάση και ρευμα στο σπιτι?

----------

ganagnost02 (02-07-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

καλησπερα, το εχω δοκιμάσει στο σπίτι κ στο γραφείο... κ σε πισι και σε λαπτοπ και σε πρίζα.. το έχω αφήσει πάνω από 2 ωρες χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. .  δεν εχω τροφοδοτικό μεταβαλλόμενο..

----------


## ganagnost02

Τα απλά κάνουν 1.5v έως 12v να αγοράσω;

----------


## windmill82

Η ταση της μπαταριας εχει πεσει κατω απο το οριο που μπορει να ξεκινησει να την φορτισει η συσκευη. Θεωρητικά με ενα τροφοδοτικό αν της εδινες 5v - 1000mAH για μερικα δευτερόλεπτα , η τάση θα ανέβαινε στα 3.5v και θα ξεκινούσε φορτιση στη συσκευή. Υπάρχει βεβαια και η περίπτωση η μπαταρια να τα έχει παιξει τελείως και να μη γινει αυτο. Σε κάθε περίπτωση δοκίμασε το.

----------


## ganagnost02

οκ θα την δοκιμάσω ευχαριστώ! !

----------


## ganagnost02

Το δοκιμασα χωρίς κανενα αποτέλεσμα.. η μπαταρία ειχε φτασει στα 2.8v πριν την βάλω στο τροφοδοτικό.. περιμενω να μου έρθει η καινούργια..

----------


## ganagnost02

Καλησπερα και παλι, 

Ηρθε η νεα μπαταρια την εβαλα πανω, δεν φορτιζει το κινητο, η διαφορα τωρα ειναι πως στην οθονη μου δειχνει το σημα με τον κεραυνο.. ζητα φορτιση δηδ ενω πριν ηταν νεκρο..

----------


## windmill82

> Το δοκιμασα χωρίς κανενα αποτέλεσμα.. η μπαταρία ειχε φτασει στα 2.8v πριν την βάλω στο τροφοδοτικό.. περιμενω να μου έρθει η καινούργια..


της εδωσες κανα λεπτό ρευμα με το τροφοδοτικό? και μετά ποσο ταση είχε? μετρα και την νέα μπαταρία και πέσμου ποσο τάση έχει.

----------


## ganagnost02

Ναι της εδωσα,  3.1v έφτασε.. το ιδιο κ η νέα είχε 2v όταν μου ηρθε μάλλον πολύ καιρό στοκ.. της έδωσα απο το τροφοδοτικό για κάνα λεπτό κ πήγε 3.49v την εβαλα πάνω κ μου βγάζει το κινητο σήμα πως θέλει φόρτιση. .

----------


## windmill82

καντες αλλη μια φορα ωσπου να φτάσουν πανω απο τα 3.6v και ξαναδοκιμασε τες

----------

ganagnost02 (07-07-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

οκ.. αυριο το πρωί θα το δοκιμάσω .. ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια..

----------


## Papas00zas

Μάλλον η αρχική μπαταρία ξεφορτίστηκε πολύ και έπεσε κάτω απο ενα σχετικο όριο. Για να συνέλθει θελει ηλεκτροσοκ με παλμο διαρκειας χιλιοστων δευτερολεπτου αλλα το λεω χωρις σιγουρια γιατι τις παλαιου τυπου έτσι τις επανεφεραν. Όσο για την καινούρια μην ανησυχεις. Με 3-4 φορτίσεις θα έχει πλήρη χωρητικότητα. Ρώτα τον leosedf για παραπανω λεπτομερειες

----------

ganagnost02 (07-07-15)

----------


## windmill82

αλοιμονο , αυτο το φορουμ για να αλληλοβοηθηομαστε φτιάχτηκε.
Για την θεωρια να αναφέρω τα παρακάτω:
για να αναψει ενα τηλέφωνο χρειάζεται η μπαταρία του να ειναι στα 3.6v και πάνω . 
Σε κατάσταση απο 3.3ν εως 3.6ν η συσκευή μπορεί να μήν δειχνει σημεία ζωής , ωστοσο εχει την τάση που χρειάζεται ωστε να φορτίζει. Σε αυτή την τάση αν αφήσεις το τηλέφωνο στη πρίζα , σε λιγο χρονο (σε 10 - 20λεπτα) θα αρχίσει να έχει ενδειξεις και στην οθόνη και σε ακόμα λίγο θα είναι σε θέση να λειτουργήσει. Εαν ομως η τάση ειναι κάτω απο 3.3ν , τα κυκλώματα πεφτουν σε μία κατασταση απροσδιοριστίας , δηλαδη δεν μπορουν να καταλάβουν το λογικο ¨1¨ , το οποίο πρεπει να έχει τάση απο 3.3ν και πάνω, και κατ επέκταση δεν εκτελούν καμμια λειτουργια , ουτε καν αυτη της φόρτισης.
Επομένως αν η μπαταρία ειναι απο 3.3ν και κάτω μην περιμένεις τιποτα . 
Ακόμα και όταν βρίσκεται μεταξύ 3.3ν και 3.6ν , ενδέχεται να μήν αντιδρά αμέσως ωστε να είματε σίγουροι οτι λειτουγεί. Επομένως πρώτα φροντίζουμε να εχουμε να έχουμε την μπαταρία σε τάση τουλάχιστον 3.6ν για οποιοδήποτε έλεγχο.

----------

ganagnost02 (07-07-15)

----------


## ganagnost02

Όπως και να χει εγώ νιώθω υποχρεωμένος που μπαίνετε στον κόπο να μου απαντάτε. . το λιγότερο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να πω ένα ευχαριστώ!!

το κινητό δεν ξέρω εάν έκανα καλά το αφησα να φορτίζει στην εταιρεία μπας κ πάρει. . θα φάει ένα 12 ώρο φόρτιση πιστεύω πως είναι καλό αν πάρει η μπαταρία για 1η φόρτιση. . αυριο θα την μετρήσω αν είναι κάτω από 3.6v θα της δώσω από το τροφοδοτικό 2-3 φορτισεις να ανεβει και βλεπουμε..

----------


## ganagnost02

ευχομαι καλημερα σε ολους..

Εβαλα το τροφοδοτικο στην μπαταρια εφτασε στο 3.68v, το κινητο ανοιξε το εβαλα να φορτισει.. αρνειται πεισματικα.. σε 2 λεπτα εσβησε.. οποτε μαλλον εχει θεμα και η μητρικη..

----------


## ganagnost02

Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να τσεκαρω πριν πάω για αλλαγή των ic;  με ένα έλεγχο που εκανα έξω ζητούν τρελά λεφτά για αντικατασταση.. μιλάμε για 40 έως 80 € . έτσι μου ρχετε να αγοράσω σταθμό..

----------


## pipilas

> Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να τσεκαρω πριν πάω για αλλαγή των ic;  με ένα έλεγχο που εκανα έξω ζητούν τρελά λεφτά για αντικατασταση.. μιλάμε για 40 έως 80 € . έτσι μου ρχετε να αγοράσω σταθμό..


να παρεις σταθμο να κανεις τι??
2 πραγματα
1.κοιτα τις επαφες στο βυσμα μπαταριας απο την μερια της πλακετας
βγαλε βαλε του πεταξες τα ματια εξω.
2. εχεις κανει ζημια στο flex της μπαταριας βαλε αλλη 
το 4ρι δεν εχει τετοια προβληματα.

----------


## ganagnost02

Όχι φιλε δεν του πέταξα τα μάτια.. ειναι οκ οι επαφές  στην πακέτα κ έχω δοκιμάσει κ 3 μπαταρίες 2 νέες κ της μαμας κανει σε όλες το ίδιο.. Είναι το αρχικό πρόβλημα έτσι μου ηρθε το κινητό..

----------


## pipilas

> Όχι φιλε δεν του πέταξα τα μάτια.. ειναι οκ οι επαφές  στην πακέτα κ έχω δοκιμάσει κ 3 μπαταρίες 2 νέες κ της μαμας κανει σε όλες το ίδιο.. Είναι το αρχικό πρόβλημα έτσι μου ηρθε το κινητό..


Eαν θελεις μπορω να σου στειλω το service manual του 4g

----------


## ganagnost02

ναι θα βοηθησει πιστευω.. ευχαριστω !

----------

